# SCHNAPPS



## inheritor (May 8, 2005)

This olive green bottle has got on it: AROMATIC SCHNAPPS, SCHIEDAM, UDOLPHO WOLFE'S, the bottle does not have the crease through the lid  or bottle so im led to believe its pre 1900, can any one confirm this for me, thanks jodie


----------



## bearswede (May 8, 2005)

Jodie...

 Your photo did not load properly... Click on "Forums" at the top left under the Antique-bottles.net logo... Then click on the first forum topic: "Help-Using the Forum"...

 Welcome to the Forum!

 Ron


----------



## IRISH (May 8, 2005)

Hi Jodie,

 Your Udolpho Wolfe's Schnapps is very likely pre 1900 although they date from the 1860's up till about 1920.  Most of Wolfe's bottles are unfortunatly very common and have very little value,  it must have been a good drink in its day [] .


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 8, 2005)

Hi Jodie ,
  Please try to get a pic posted !
  Although most are common ...... There are many mold variants that a quite scarce. And of course have a greater value.  
 Brian


----------



## bearswede (May 8, 2005)

Irish...

 As a semi-collector of these schnapps, I must take exception to your assertion concerning U. Wolfe bottles... While it is true that a great many U. Wolfe bottles were produced, as were the ubiquitous Atwood's Bitters, Wolfies come in a wide array of colors, crudity and pontilization (probably not a word recognized by Webster)... And many command decent if not quite nice prices... Correct me if I'm wrong, but my sense is that Australian Wolfies are perhaps more common and less valuable, in general, than U.S. varieties...

 I'm still looking for info on the seemingly scarce type that is embossed with a small "wz" after the "Wolfe's"... Supposed to be a New Orleans' bottle... Anybody?

 Ron


----------



## IRISH (May 8, 2005)

Fair enough bearswede [] , there are plenty of rare variations I know but the vast majority of the ones found here in Oz are very common.
 I have seen some odd looking black pontil scarred variations found in 1850s-60's holes that are pretty flash.


----------



## bearswede (May 8, 2005)

Hey, Irish...

 Did any of those have the "wz" embossed on them?

 Ron


----------



## warith (May 9, 2005)

I gotta agree with you Irish, these must be one of the most common Aussie-found bottles. But if anyone else wants to pay a packet for one of thes eterrific Udolpho Wolfe's Aromatic Schnapps then I've got a near-mint example that I'd be willing to part with for a quite reasonable price. In fact I've probably got 20 sitting around in the corners of my house and I know where I could go to find another perhaps 50...  sooo common. All told I've probably found 50, most of which I've thrown away, they are that common. In all the ones I've found there was only one variant; black glass with crude lettering and a crooked top. The rest have all been identical.


----------



## BRIAN S. (May 9, 2005)

How much for the Blackglass ?
 We are lucky here in the States I guess ! We get them Pontiled ( sand chip , iron ) , mold errors ( reverse " S ") , Miniature , Townsend mold , and anywhere from Pink puce to Olive green .
 The newer variants like pictured in the above post are not very desirable here either . But , we wanted a pic to make sure of what the owner had before telling him to throw it back in the hole !  ;o)


----------



## warith (May 9, 2005)

I'm not sure that I want to sell the black one; but if you had an Australian bottle from Newtown I'd consider a swap!    At the moment, with all the piles of Udolpho bottles I've found, when I found this odd one a few years ago I decided to keep it, it looks quite good too (I'll try and get a pikkie, perhaps even a little soon! .


----------



## Tandy (May 9, 2005)

Amber and clear glass varieties do exist over here also.


----------



## warith (Jun 9, 2005)

Here's a pikkie of the 'black' glass one I have. I have lightened the image a lot so the embossing is clearer, in your hand it's almost pitch black glass. It's not perfect condition, a bit sick, but it's by far the oldest Udolpho I've seen in Australia. The embossing is still not very clear, it looks like it was drawn on, unlike the far more 'professional' ones we get by the tonne. I'd guess it's ~1860's.


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 16, 2005)

A stimulating diuretic citrate of magnesia an agreeable febrifuge and aperient drink. As stated in an 1853 ad. Basically a fever reducing laxative. Fun Times!


----------



## bearswede (Jun 16, 2005)

Here's another...


----------



## Road Dog (Oct 9, 2006)

Nice one, I had a big Iron Pontil one with a Taper Top like that on it. I traded it for some arrowheads. Sweet!


----------

